# Need mobo to help poor family



## JunkBear (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys.

I have a project to help a family with young kids that are in elementary school by giving them a computer but I'm in need of a motherboard and myself I don't have any money left after paying my monthly things.

Except I have these in stock:

P4 skt775 E2180 dualcore + Cooling fan
Some DDR2-533 and DDR2-667
200gigs Western Digital HDD
256 megs PCI-E graphic card
DVD-RW burner
Multimedia keyboard + Mouse
Computer case + power supply
17 inches LCD 1024X768 flat screen

All I need is a motherboard but I am dead broke so I was thinking that maybe one from you have a spare one for free and enough money to pay the shipping to a town near Montreal in Quebec province, Canada.

I know I am asking a lot but the school will start back soon and they did not really had money for gifts other than socks and undies for holidays gifts.

Thank you for taking time to read and share.

Admins: If my thread is not in good category please move it but don't delete it. Thank you!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 7, 2014)

This thread should probably go in the FS/WTB section.

Let me check and see if I have anything laying around at the shop.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok i understand. Even if you find nothing thank you at least for taking of your own time for this project.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn! I don't have any 775 motherboards or I would send one your way........

Maybe someone will jump on sending one. That is for a very good cause JB!


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 7, 2014)

It could have been à socket 940 am2 mobo also but i just have a spare shifty 1.8 sempron. Maybe someone got something else to give like 939, 940. But if i go AMD i need to find also à CPU which i think no one will send so generously à cpu+mobo and pay shipping.

BTW stop calling me JB I feel like you're a fan of Justin Bieber!


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 8, 2014)

If i receive no help i will just give them a crappy Evo510D 2.4gigs all onboard 1 gig DDR333 and 8megs graphique memory on a Maxtor 80ide. Hey better than nothing!


----------

